# Hello Hello



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

discovered this forum today and here I am...

I'm originally from Croatia, currently living in the UK but am planning on moving to Canada at the end of this year/beginning of next one.

I'd appreciate any tips regarding Canadian immigration. 

Thanks!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you do, job wise? How old are you?


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hello G-Mo,

At the moment I'm 25, work as a carer/personal assistant and work part-time as a customer service for a social network. 
My educational background is in travel and tourism and I have a certificate t teach English. I have another post in Canada topic, where I wrote a bit more about myself but can't link to it as I'm a new member!


Thank you! 


G-Mo said:


> What do you do, job wise? How old are you?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You should take a look at the IEC visa as you are under 35. Given your residence status, I'm not sure if you need to apply via UK or Croatia:

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your suggestion! I know about it but as this year's quota is full I will have to apply for next year.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> You should take a look at the IEC visa as you are under 35. Given your residence status, I'm not sure if you need to apply via UK or Croatia:
> 
> Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada
> 
> Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


Hi!
Sorry to butt in your conversations but i've just checked on the IEC website and it says it is only eligible for 18-30 year olds. Where does it say anyone can apply under 35 years old?

Steve


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

back2basic said:


> Hi!
> Sorry to butt in your conversations but i've just checked on the IEC website and it says it is only eligible for 18-30 year olds. Where does it say anyone can apply under 35 years old?
> 
> Steve


Croatia is 18-35.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hi!
> Sorry to butt in your conversations but i've just checked on the IEC website and it says it is only eligible for 18-30 year olds. Where does it say anyone can apply under 35 years old?
> 
> Steve


The criteria changes from country to country, Aussies get two year visa's and there is no quota

Diff countries get different allowences


----------

